# Change background image on receiver??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm running a Yamaha RX-V471 in my living room set up and was wondering if anybody knows how to change the background image to a custom one, or if that's even possible?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

some Bluray players like Panasonic will let you capture or load an image off of SD card but I am un aware of any receivers that will do that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

None of my gear has the option for a custom splash screen.
Sure would like that option though.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you using a PS3 or XBOX in that room? If so you can upload a background splash to that or like some one else stated on some blu-ray players.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm using the Sony BDP-S5100 3D player in this room...PS3 in the dedicated theater...


----------

